# ayuda para instalar gentoo

## Alzania333

Buenas!

Quiero instalar gentoo en mi portatil Asus k52j (i3-350M).

y quisiera saber cuel es el manual que tengo que seguir. el x86, el amd64, el ia64... o cual??

Os doy las gracias de antemano.

Un saludo!

----------

## Luciernaga

Por las especificaciones técnicas del hardware (supongo) que admite los 64bits, por consiguiente, la versión AMD64 debería funcionar.

En el supuesto de que en el arranque del CD minimal (recomendado) fallase el inicio, lo cual sin perjuicio del hardware sería detectado ipsofacto ... entonces la versión x86 sería la apropiada.

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## Alzania333

OK, ya e bajado la minimal-amd64 y mañana imprimo el handbook-amd64 en la imprenta. OK

seguiré escribiendo en este tema mis dudas. gracias

----------

## Alzania333

hola.

la situación es la siguiente:

tengo una primera particion (sda1) que es la recovery del window$7 de 27 gb.

una segunda partición (sda2) con el win7 de 86gb.

y en una tercera (sda3) extendida de 527gb tengo:

           · la particion data ntfs de 345gb  (sda5) que es dnd guardo todo.

           · sda6: swap de ubuntu 8.5gb

           · sda7: sistema ubuntu 86gb

           · y 88gb de espacio libre dentro de la particion sda3.

como estructuro el disco duro para instalar gentoo?

una ayudita. gracias de antemano

----------

## agdg

En realidad no necesitas ninguna estructura particular. Aunque por las peculiaridades de gentoo es recomendable usar una partición para /usr/portage de 500MB y formatearla en ext2 con un tamaño de bloque de 1KB en lugar de 4KB, es decir: mkfs.ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 -L portage /dev/sdaX; y otra para /usr/portage/distfiles en ext2 de unos 6-8GB (mkfs.ext2 -L distfiles /dev/sdaX).

El resto ya es a gusto del consumidor. En mi caso me gusta separar /boot (ext2), /usr/src (ext4), /var (ext4), /tmp (ext2) y /home (ext4). Pero igualmente puedes dejarte de complicaciones y meterlo todo en una partición.

----------

## pelelademadera

si, lo de las particiones es muy util. yo uso reiserfs. hace rato que lo uso... ext4 lo probe cuando recien aparecia y era recontra alfa, y perdi la data por un corte de luz.... realmente desde ahi no lo use mas, pero creo que hoy por hoy es mas que estable y usable...

----------

